# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  ЧЕ по футболу кто-нибудь смотрит?

## BappaBa

Россия - Швеция 2:0
С победой! =)   
Слава России!

----------


## Scorpio

А Петр -- это что, намек на Полтаву?  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> А Петр -- это что, намек на Полтаву?

 Нутк. =)

----------


## Оля

Я смотрю!!! ОЧЕНЬ!   ::

----------


## strawberryfynch

ураааааааааааа!!!!   ::  this is exciting!!

----------


## Lampada

Расписание:  http://en.euro2008.uefa.com/tournament/ ... index.html

----------


## Юрка

Я смотрел. Хорошо, хотя и растратили массу возможностей. И с Голландией буду смотреть.   ::

----------


## xRoosterx

С Голландией смотреть надо! Вперед!  
С голландцами будет сложнее. Во-первых, Голландия сейчас самая интересная сборная на Евро. Во-вторых, у голландцев сильная полузащита и быстрая атака. (с)

----------


## Оля

ААААААААААААААААААААААААА  АААААААААААААААААААА
ААААААААААААААААААААААААА  АААААААААААААААААААА
ААААААААААААААААААААААААА  АААААААААААААААААААА
ААААААААААААААААААААААААА  АААААААААААААААААААА
ААААААААААААААААААААААААА  АААААААААААААААААААА
ААААААААААААААААААААААААА  АААААААААААААААААААА
ААААААААААААААААААААААААА  АААААААААААААААААААА
ААААААААААААААААААААААААА  АААААААААААААААААААА!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!

----------


## xRoosterx

РОССИЯ РУЛИТ!!!!!!!!!! ВПЕРЕД!!!!!!!

----------


## Yazeed

ВСЕХ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ПОБЕДОЙ!!! =)

----------


## net surfer

Hooraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!

----------


## BappaBa

Россия - Голландия 3:1 
Урррааааа! =)
Слава России!

----------


## sperk

К сожалению Торбинский и Колодин пропустят следующий матч.

----------


## Lampada

_После просмотра матча Россия-Голландия возникла мысль, а не нанять ли нам в Президенты России голландца?_ (Из анекдота)

----------


## MasterAdmin

Я смотрел сегодня. Третий гол между ног вратаря прошел   ::   ::   Я смеялся  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> _После просмотра матча Россия-Голландия возникла мысль, а не нанять ли нам в Президенты России голландца?_ (Из анекдота)

 Наш собственный неплохо справляется. =)   

> Я смотрел сегодня. Третий гол между ног вратаря прошел   Я смеялся

 Был рикошет от ноги голладского защитника. Среагировать на него практически невозможно.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  _После просмотра матча Россия-Голландия возникла мысль, а не нанять ли нам в Президенты России голландца?_ (Из анекдота)   Наш собственный неплохо справляется. =)  ...

 Конечно, справляется.  Кому только такие тупые шутки в голову приходят?   ::

----------


## Leof

Так здорово - всю ночь кричали и гикали. Люди _реально_ просто перекрикивались через весь район - из дома в дом. Очень редкое ощущение единства всего города почти фантастическое. Салют и бибиканье слышно было со всех сторон из всех домов и окрестных баров. Нет, в самом деле, молодцы!

----------


## Rtyom

Только это показное единение. Национал-патриотов это не отменяет.

----------


## Leof

Тё  ::  ма!

----------


## Rtyom

А я чего? А я ничего. Я тут, сбоку, шикнете — я уйду.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Только это показное единение. Национал-патриотов это не отменяет.

 Тёма, невозможно пьяного дядю Васю и сумасшедшего от счастья дядю Петю из соседнего с ним дома насильно заставить среди ночи демонстрировать "показное единение". Они даже не поймут, чего ты от них требуешь.   ::

----------


## Leof

Крики были не сильно пъяные. В детстве мы так, кстати, кричали в честь салюта - "Урааа!!!" - чей дом громче.

----------


## Rtyom

Универсальная система, однако! В моём дествте наблюдалось такое же явление.

----------


## Ramil

В 5 утра возвращался с женой из клуба (праздновали день рождения подруги, заодно и победу над Голландцами). 
Такое впечатление, что в эту ночь город не спал вообще. 
На улицах машин как днём (это в 5 часов утра в воскресение). Полно психов, все гудят в клаксоны, орут "Россия - вперёд". Честно, состояния "всеобщего единения" не наблюдалось, скорее это напоминало сцену из "Града обречённых", когда психов по ночам на улицы выпускали. 
Впечатление, тем не менее, скорее весёлое, чем грустное. Как мало, оказывается, надо людям для счастья  ::

----------


## BappaBa

Ребята, послушайте Рамзана, не пожалеете!!! =)))) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlYPfW4Xxl0

----------


## Scorpio

Похоже, в жизненной зебре для нас наступила белая полоса.  ::

----------


## Leof

Дмитрий Медведич сегодня ночью на Воробъёвых горах поздравлял выпускников и сказал, что , как ему сообщили, на улицы Москвы после матча вышло пятьсот тыщ людей народу.

----------


## BappaBa

> Дмитрий Медведич сегодня ночью на Воробъёвых горах поздравлял выпускников и сказал, что , как ему сообщили, на улицы Москвы после матча вышло пятьсот тыщ людей народу.

 Этот... как его... Волюнтаризьм. =)

----------


## Орчун

::  
матч выл прекрасный... Россия - Голландия 3:1  зто удивительно,но россия играл отлично,владел позиций,и выиграл.они действительно заслуживался выиграть матч.поздравляю их   ::    
РОССИЯ И ТУРЦИЯ ВПЕРЕД НА ФИНАЛ МАТЧ   ::   ::

----------


## Leof

> Матч был прекрасный... Россия - Голландия 3:1 - зто удивительно,_но Россия\российская команда играла\сыграла отлично,_овладела позицией_и выиграла._Они действительно заслуживали того, чтобы выиграть матч\заслужили победу в матче._Поздравляю их     
> РОССИЯ И ТУРЦИЯ ВПЕРЕД НА ФИНАЛЬНЫЙ МАТЧ

----------


## Ramil

Германия - в финале. 
Турки совершали настоящие чудеса. Всё решилось буквально на последних минутах. 
Держим кулаки за наших завтра (уже сегодня).
Хотя, думаю, шансов немного.

----------


## xRoosterx

> Германия - в финале. 
> Турки совершали настоящие чудеса. Всё решилось буквально на последних минутах. 
> Держим кулаки за наших завтра (уже сегодня).
> Хотя, думаю, шансов немного.

 Говоря, что Россия, вообще, не обладает значительным опытом, а я лично думаю, что они - самая энергичная и настойчивая команда в Евро 2008. Шансов немного, а шанс есть!

----------


## Юрка

> Турки совершали настоящие чудеса. Всё решилось буквально на последних минутах.

 Я слышал, что турки в Стамбуле, не взирая на проигрыш, всё равно празднуют по поводу достойного выступления команды. И это правильно.

----------


## Юрка

> Шансов немного, а шанс есть!

 Пресса пишет: 

> Испания обыграла Италию по пенальти 4:2 и получила право проиграть России.

   ::  http://www.lenta66.ru/sport/2008/06/23/17887/
Поболеем сегодня...

----------


## xRoosterx

Как жаль...  ::

----------


## Scrabus

> Как жаль...

 На данный момент Испания просто сильнее. Они это доказали 2 убедительными победами. Испанский стиль очень неудобен для нашей сборной, да и не стабильна она. Может выиграть у Голландии и проиграть Андорре. Ну что сказать нашим ребятам, пускай тренируются больше.

----------


## xRoosterx

> Originally Posted by xRoosterx  Как жаль...    На данный момент Испания просто сильнее. Они это доказали 2 убедительными победами. Испанский стиль очень неудобен для нашей сборной, да и не стабильна она. Может выиграть у Голландии и проиграть Андорре. Ну что сказать нашим ребятам, пускай тренируются больше.

 Признаю, что Испания сильнее и они заслуживают Евро 2008 и выиграть. А я вообще горжусь командой.

----------


## Leof

Эээ...(разочарованно, уводя в сторону)
Три ноль...   ::

----------


## BappaBa

Ааааааааа! Психическая накаркала! =)  

```
В. НОВОДВОРСКАЯ: Я бы хотела нашей сборной пожелать проигрыша. Чтобы не звучал, хотя бы, советский гимн. Я бы на их месте принципиально проиграла. И вообще, давно на месте спортсменов Российской Федерации проигрывала бы принципиально всё.
```

http://www.echo.msk.ru/programs/personalno/522767-echo/

----------


## Полуношник

Смотрю, что испанцы делают с обороной немцев, и складывается впечатление, что со сборной России они играли вполсилы.

----------


## Scorpio

> Ааааааааа! Психическая накаркала! =)  
> 
> ```
> В. НОВОДВОРСКАЯ: Я бы хотела нашей сборной пожелать проигрыша. Чтобы не звучал, хотя бы, советский гимн. Я бы на их месте принципиально проиграла. И вообще, давно на месте спортсменов Российской Федерации проигрывала бы принципиально всё.
> ```
> 
> http://www.echo.msk.ru/programs/personalno/522767-echo/

 
Пожелать что-ль взамен Новодворской убить сибя ап стену? Так стену жалко... 
А по поводу футбола: ну, проиграть чемпионам не так уж и стыдно...  ::

----------


## Leof

Я согласен насчёт проигрыша. Я вот в футбол не верю вообще, а тут даже болел оба два последних матча. Ну, не всё же сразу. Было бы совсем странно взять и всех с ходу победить. То, что испанцы обыграли русских дважды, да ещё и потом немцев - это очко в их пользуц, а не наш какойто минус.

----------


## Leof

> Россия - вперед! 
> - Урааа!! – заорали во дворе и бабахнуло салютом в ночь с воскресенья на понедельник. – Молодееееец!! 
> Вася вскочил и бросился к окну. Во дворе куча людей орала и громко взрывала что-то китайское. 
> - Что случилось? - крикнул Вася. – Чего орете? 
> - Крамник взял ладью!!! – закричали во дворе. – Урааа! Крам-ник! Крам-ник!! Молодееееец!! 
> - Вы с ума все сошли! – возмутился Вася. – Я сейчас милицию вызову. 
> - Пошел ты! – обиделись во дворе. - Россия – вперед! По-бе-да!! 
> - Больные утырки! – крикнул Вася. 
> - Пошел ты! – повторно послали Васю. – Тебе во время футбола можно, а шахматистам нельзя?! 
> ...

----------


## Rtyom

> Я вот в футбол не верю вообще...

 Моё неверие осталось непоколебимым. Жаль, что ты поддался.  ::

----------


## Leof

А чего тут такого? Сейчас-то я в него опять не верю.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Оставлю без комментариев, а то заговорюсь.  ::

----------


## Орчун

> Originally Posted by Орчун   
> Матч был прекрасный... Россия - Голландия 3:1 - зто удивительно,_но Россия\российская команда играла\сыграла отлично,_овладела позицией_и выиграла._Они действительно заслуживали того, чтобы выиграть матч\заслужили победу в матче._Поздравляю их     
> РОССИЯ И ТУРЦИЯ ВПЕРЕД НА ФИНАЛЬНЫЙ МАТЧ

 
thanks for the correction tovarish i really appreciate it   ::

----------


## Leof

Милости просим!  ::

----------

